
IBM building IRL version of SAO - EwanG
http://www.theverge.com/2016/2/23/11098820/sword-art-online-virtual-reality-mmo-ibm
======
EwanG
Did anyone from IBM actually WATCH SAO? I mean, it ended so well the last
time...

